# Unified European Language.



## anotherlife

Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?


----------



## Vox

No


----------



## Statistikhengst

Extremely unlikely. There are too many languages from too many disparate branches of the linguistics tree in order to this to happen.


----------



## Politico

The EU isn't unified in any way now.


----------



## Unkotare

NO. The better question is whether the EU will persist in any way over the next 50 years.


----------



## Papawx3

I think it's far more likely that those companies that do business with other EU nations have either corporate officers or translators on their staffs who speak several languages and who will help them to better communicate with their neighboring but foreign clients/vendors.


----------



## Unkotare

Of all the EU's troubles, this is not at all high among them.


----------



## rightwinger

They all speak english


----------



## Toro

Yes. 

English.


----------



## Rowdy

anotherlife said:


> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?



The EU has 24 official languages and it keeps growing. They encourage people to be multilingual, and especially their representatives, to speak their native tongue and two other languages as well.

They ave been instrumental in reviving languages that were considered extinct before the EU was formed.

I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.


----------



## Unkotare

Rowdy said:


> I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.





What sort of government policy are you thinking of?


Linguists are working to record and save the many, many dying languages all over the world. Sometimes languages are pushed to extinction and sometimes they just die out naturally. It's the same sort of process that applies to plants and animals. 


As for the EU, knowledge of English or German pretty much covers most people participating in that questionable union; and France would never agree to a single language unless it was theirs.


----------



## Rowdy

Unkotare said:


> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of government policy are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Linguists are working to record and save the many, many dying languages all over the world. Sometimes languages are pushed to extinction and sometimes they just die out naturally. It's the same sort of process that applies to plants and animals.
> 
> 
> As for the EU, knowledge of English or German pretty much covers most people participating in that questionable union; and France would never agree to a single language unless it was theirs.
Click to expand...


WOW. No need to get so angry. You can have policies that encourage things, like being multilingual, but not mandating actions.

The EU is no more questionable than the Soviet Union or the United States,

Ainu was an extinct language that was revived. So is Irish and many Native American lamguages.


----------



## Unkotare

Rowdy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of government policy are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Linguists are working to record and save the many, many dying languages all over the world. Sometimes languages are pushed to extinction and sometimes they just die out naturally. It's the same sort of process that applies to plants and animals.
> 
> 
> As for the EU, knowledge of English or German pretty much covers most people participating in that questionable union; and France would never agree to a single language unless it was theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW. No need to get so angry. .
Click to expand...


Where do you read anger in my post?


----------



## Unkotare

Rowdy said:


> You can have policies that encourage things, like being multilingual, but not mandating actions...




Ok (look, not angry) what sorts of policies, exactly?


----------



## Unkotare

Rowdy said:


> The EU is no more questionable than the Soviet Union or the United States,






It most certainly is more questionable than both of those, and the USSR itself was clearly more questionable than the USA.


----------



## Unkotare

Rowdy said:


> Ainu was an extinct language that was revived. So is Irish and many Native American lamguages.





Neither Ainu nor Gaelic were "extinct," though they were diminishing and have experienced a resurgence to a degree.


----------



## Jughead

English. It is a universal language and is the language that is understood by 51% of European adults, more than any other language. If it were three languages, I'd add German and French.



> All 24 official languages of the EU are accepted as working languages, but in practice only three are used most often: English, French, and German. Of these, English is the most common.



Languages of the European Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Unkotare

Jughead said:


> English. It is a universal language and is the language that is understood by 51% of European adults, more than any other language.




The rest of the EU would never go for it. Besides, if the EU does fall apart the UK might be one of the first to jump ship.


----------



## Vikrant

I think Sanskrit is the language that can unify European Union. Of course, they have to have a mass learning program across entire EU first but after initial difficult phase, it should be a breeze.


----------



## The

Esperanto failed. So I think any attempt to create unified language will fail in the nearest 700 years. or more. language is important part of national identity, so if anybody wants to spread one language over many nations, first they should establish "global citizenship"


----------



## Statistikhengst

Vikrant said:


> I think Sanskrit is the language that can unify European Union. Of course, they have to have a mass learning program across entire EU first but after initial difficult phase, it should be a breeze.



Yot'siamana, avekshäham, avete...bharata!!


Bahooni mähvia titani, jahnmahni tava charjoona, tanyaham vädasarvani....


Sri bhagavan oovacha...


Hey, easy. We'll have Europe converted in, say, 400 years!


 [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION]


----------



## Vikrant

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sanskrit is the language that can unify European Union. Of course, they have to have a mass learning program across entire EU first but after initial difficult phase, it should be a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yot'siamana, avekshäham, avete...bharata!!
> 
> 
> Bahooni mähvia titani, jahnmahni tava charjoona, tanyaham vädasarvani....
> 
> 
> Sri bhagavan oovacha...
> 
> 
> Hey, easy. We'll have Europe converted in, say, 400 years!
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION],

Quality work requires time. I think 400 years is not a bad price to pay for a unified language.


----------



## Phoenall

Unkotare said:


> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ainu was an extinct language that was revived. So is Irish and many Native American lamguages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Ainu nor Gaelic were "extinct," though they were diminishing and have experienced a resurgence to a degree.
Click to expand...





I believe the term is "erse" not Gaelic


----------



## Statistikhengst

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sanskrit is the language that can unify European Union. Of course, they have to have a mass learning program across entire EU first but after initial difficult phase, it should be a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yot'siamana, avekshäham, avete...bharata!!
> 
> 
> Bahooni mähvia titani, jahnmahni tava charjoona, tanyaham vädasarvani....
> 
> 
> Sri bhagavan oovacha...
> 
> 
> Hey, easy. We'll have Europe converted in, say, 400 years!
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION],
> 
> Quality work requires time. I think 400 years is not a bad price to pay for a unified language.
Click to expand...


Vero, e vero!


----------



## NoNukes

rightwinger said:


> They all speak english



I live and travel in Europe only speaking English, and I experience almost no difficulty.


----------



## Esmeralda

anotherlife said:


> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?



The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all.


----------



## Esmeralda

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all speak english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live and travel in Europe and I only speak English, and I experience almost no difficulty.
Click to expand...


You can live and travel all over the world and speak English and have little or no difficulty. English is the INTERNATIONAL  language nowadays.  That does not mean that European countries are going to drop their own language and adopt English as their official language. Won't happen.


----------



## Esmeralda

Papawx3 said:


> I think it's far more likely that those companies that do business with other EU nations have either corporate officers or translators on their staffs who speak several languages and who will help them to better communicate with their neighboring but foreign clients/vendors.



My friend who is French and married to a German, living in Germany, works for a company that does international business. She translates correspondence and contracts for them.

The Germans, the French, etc., are not going to give up their own language or culture in favor of English or the culture of English speaking countries.  English is the international language at present as a result of the British Empire and America being a superpower since WWII.  It will pass, as all things do.  I am grateful to be a native Engish speaker as it has given me the opportunity to live and work internationally for the past ten+ years. But I do not have the arrogance to assume that the rest of the world wants to adopt English as their official language or adopt our culture.  It is an international language because it is currently most convenient.


----------



## NoNukes

Esmeralda said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all speak english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live and travel in Europe and I only speak English, and I experience almost no difficulty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can live and travel all over the world and speak English and have little or no difficulty. English is the INTERNATIONAL  language nowadays.  That does not mean that European countries are going to drop their own language and adopt English as their official language. Won't happen.
Click to expand...


The official international business language is American English. Do not tell this to the Brits though.


----------



## Esmeralda

NoNukes said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live and travel in Europe and I only speak English, and I experience almost no difficulty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can live and travel all over the world and speak English and have little or no difficulty. English is the INTERNATIONAL  language nowadays.  That does not mean that European countries are going to drop their own language and adopt English as their official language. Won't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The official international business language is American English. Do not tell this to the Brits though.
Click to expand...


I understand that, but this is not going to translate into European countries changing their official language to English.  English is the international language, for now.

BTW, my friend who translates documents for an international company in Germany does not translate everything into English, not by a long shot. She is fluent in French, German, Spanish and English. If the companies involved are Spanish and German, she translates German into Spanish or Spanish into German. Same thing if the 2 companies are French and German.  Though English may be the 'official' language designated by the EU, if neither company is English, they correspond, and do contracts, in their own languages, NOT in English.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  *European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all*.
Click to expand...



Right, [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION] - spot-on!


It is incredibly *enriching* for me to be surrounded by so many languages, so many ways for people to express themselves. Germany borders nine countries: Denmark, The Netherlands (Holland), Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland, Austria, the Czech Republic and Poland. At any border zone you get to hear an awesome mixture of so many languages, so many dialects, it is just simply awesome.

I see no reason for Europeans to ever want to have a common language. And you are very right: with business English, people can understand each other quite well if they want to communicate that way. But there are other ways as well, as you pointed out.

I think the joke about Sanskrit is about the idea/theory/assumption/research that Sankrit is an Indo-European, or better put, Indo-Aryan (no political meaning attached) language - at least the vedic variety, and indeed it is. But it is so far removed from today's European languages that practically no one would see a family relation, I would venture to say.


----------



## Vikrant

Statistikhengst said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  *European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION] - spot-on!
> 
> 
> It is incredibly *enriching* for me to be surrounded by so many languages, so many ways for people to express themselves. Germany borders nine countries: Denmark, The Netherlands (Holland), Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland, Austria, the Czech Republic and Poland. At any border zone you get to hear an awesome mixture of so many languages, so many dialects, it is just simply awesome.
> 
> I see no reason for Europeans to ever want to have a common language. And you are very right: with business English, people can understand each other quite well if they want to communicate that way. But there are other ways as well, as you pointed out.
> 
> I think the joke about Sanskrit is about the idea/theory/assumption/research that Sankrit is an Indo-European, or better put, Indo-Aryan (no political meaning attached) language - at least the vedic variety, and indeed it is. But it is so far removed from today's European languages that practically no one would see a family relation, I would venture to say.
Click to expand...



I am sure we are familiar with Calculus which pretty much dictates that you can integrate what you can differentiate and vice versa. Sanskrit is the origin of all European languages, so basically all the Indo  European languages are a result of differentiation process that Sanskrit went through. Now it is time to integrate back to Sanskrit.  

Only problem is that the language itself was not meant for human beings. It was designed for machines. So it takes quite a long to actually master it and then once you grow old and Alzheimer hits you, Sanskrit and its generative grammar is the last thing you will remember. This limits the practicality of the language.  Even in India, very small community of Brahmins are actually fluent in it. Outside of that it is only spoken/studied among the scholars at major universities.


----------



## DGS49

I have worked for several European companies (Italian, German, French, Luxembourgish), all of which had "branches" all around the world.  But the one common language that was always used in "blast" communications was English.

Interestingly, they all also had certain kinds of communications that were only sent out in the "mother" language, so if you didn't speak that, you had to get someone to translate for you.

Most interesting was Luxembourg.  In casual conversations around the HQ, almost everybody spoke Luxembourgish.  The H.R. department communicated to local employees exclusively in FRENCH.  Everyone employed in a professional capacity in the HQ spoke English, German, and French, and at least one other language, usually Spanish or Russian.  A lot of the Germans and French who commuted to work in Luxembourg did not speak Luxembourgish and had no interest in learning it, since it has so little value outside the Grand Duchy.

All meetings with divisions from around the world were held in English, and every new hire around the world was required to be fluent in English.

I have always thought it was "cool" to speak a foreign language, but as time goes by, English is fast becoming the language of business around the entire world, so it is almost the case now that if you know English, you don't need to know any other language.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  *European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION] - spot-on!
> 
> 
> It is incredibly *enriching* for me to be surrounded by so many languages, so many ways for people to express themselves. Germany borders nine countries: Denmark, The Netherlands (Holland), Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland, Austria, the Czech Republic and Poland. At any border zone you get to hear an awesome mixture of so many languages, so many dialects, it is just simply awesome.
> 
> I see no reason for Europeans to ever want to have a common language. And you are very right: with business English, people can understand each other quite well if they want to communicate that way. But there are other ways as well, as you pointed out.
> 
> I think the joke about Sanskrit is about the idea/theory/assumption/research that Sankrit is an Indo-European, or better put, Indo-Aryan (no political meaning attached) language - at least the vedic variety, and indeed it is. But it is so far removed from today's European languages that practically no one would see a family relation, I would venture to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure we are familiar with Calculus which pretty much dictates that you can integrate what you can differentiate and vice versa. Sanskrit is the origin of all European languages, so basically all the Indo  European languages are a result of differentiation process that Sanskrit went through. Now it is time to integrate back to Sanskrit.
> 
> Only problem is that the language itself was not meant for human beings. It was designed for machines. So it takes quite a long to actually master it and then once you grow old and Alzheimer hits you, Sanskrit and its generative grammar is the last thing you will remember. This limits the practicality of the language.  Even in India, very small community of Brahmins are actually fluent in it. Outside of that it is only spoken/studied among the scholars at major universities.
Click to expand...


The Bhagadgadvita is written in Sankskrit. Quite a journey.  The entire Arjuna-Krischna epic is in there.

BTW, the Sanskrit word for India, "Bharat", also means "strength".


----------



## Vikrant

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION] - spot-on!
> 
> 
> It is incredibly *enriching* for me to be surrounded by so many languages, so many ways for people to express themselves. Germany borders nine countries: Denmark, The Netherlands (Holland), Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland, Austria, the Czech Republic and Poland. At any border zone you get to hear an awesome mixture of so many languages, so many dialects, it is just simply awesome.
> 
> I see no reason for Europeans to ever want to have a common language. And you are very right: with business English, people can understand each other quite well if they want to communicate that way. But there are other ways as well, as you pointed out.
> 
> I think the joke about Sanskrit is about the idea/theory/assumption/research that Sankrit is an Indo-European, or better put, Indo-Aryan (no political meaning attached) language - at least the vedic variety, and indeed it is. But it is so far removed from today's European languages that practically no one would see a family relation, I would venture to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure we are familiar with Calculus which pretty much dictates that you can integrate what you can differentiate and vice versa. Sanskrit is the origin of all European languages, so basically all the Indo  European languages are a result of differentiation process that Sanskrit went through. Now it is time to integrate back to Sanskrit.
> 
> Only problem is that the language itself was not meant for human beings. It was designed for machines. So it takes quite a long to actually master it and then once you grow old and Alzheimer hits you, Sanskrit and its generative grammar is the last thing you will remember. This limits the practicality of the language.  Even in India, very small community of Brahmins are actually fluent in it. Outside of that it is only spoken/studied among the scholars at major universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bhagadgadvita is written in Sankskrit. Quite a journey.  The entire Arjuna-Krischna epic is in there.
> 
> BTW, the Sanskrit word for India, "Bharat", also means "strength".
Click to expand...


Cool. I knew that India's Sanskrit name is Bharat but I did not know it meant strength. Your Sanskrit is way better than mine. The last time I learned Sanskrit was when I was in 8th grade. I still recall the experience with horror. Math class seemed like a piece of cake compared to Sanskrit class. Finally when I passed the 8th grade and I was no longer required to study it, I was the happiest man on the planet.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure we are familiar with Calculus which pretty much dictates that you can integrate what you can differentiate and vice versa. Sanskrit is the origin of all European languages, so basically all the Indo  European languages are a result of differentiation process that Sanskrit went through. Now it is time to integrate back to Sanskrit.
> 
> Only problem is that the language itself was not meant for human beings. It was designed for machines. So it takes quite a long to actually master it and then once you grow old and Alzheimer hits you, Sanskrit and its generative grammar is the last thing you will remember. This limits the practicality of the language.  Even in India, very small community of Brahmins are actually fluent in it. Outside of that it is only spoken/studied among the scholars at major universities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bhagadgadvita is written in Sankskrit. Quite a journey.  The entire Arjuna-Krischna epic is in there.
> 
> BTW, the Sanskrit word for India, "Bharat", also means "strength".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool. I knew that India's Sanskrit name is Bharat but I did not know it meant strength. Your Sanskrit is way better than mine. The last time I learned Sanskrit was when I was in 8th grade. I still recall the experience with horror. Math class seemed like a piece of cake compared to Sanskrit class. Finally when I passed the 8th grade and I was no longer required to study it, I was the happiest man on the planet.
Click to expand...



I delved deep into Sanskrit for about a year to prepare for the role of Ghandi in a very amazing opera called SATYAGRAHA. I found a really good coach and took Sanskrit language lessons, even.


----------



## Vikrant

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bhagadgadvita is written in Sankskrit. Quite a journey.  The entire Arjuna-Krischna epic is in there.
> 
> BTW, the Sanskrit word for India, "Bharat", also means "strength".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I knew that India's Sanskrit name is Bharat but I did not know it meant strength. Your Sanskrit is way better than mine. The last time I learned Sanskrit was when I was in 8th grade. I still recall the experience with horror. Math class seemed like a piece of cake compared to Sanskrit class. Finally when I passed the 8th grade and I was no longer required to study it, I was the happiest man on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I delved deep into Sanskrit for about a year to prepare for the role of Ghandi in a very amazing opera called SATYAGRAHA. I found a really good coach and took Sanskrit language lessons, even.
Click to expand...


That is impressive. 

One of my all time favorite quotes is from Gandhi.



> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you and then you win.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I knew that India's Sanskrit name is Bharat but I did not know it meant strength. Your Sanskrit is way better than mine. The last time I learned Sanskrit was when I was in 8th grade. I still recall the experience with horror. Math class seemed like a piece of cake compared to Sanskrit class. Finally when I passed the 8th grade and I was no longer required to study it, I was the happiest man on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I delved deep into Sanskrit for about a year to prepare for the role of Ghandi in a very amazing opera called SATYAGRAHA. I found a really good coach and took Sanskrit language lessons, even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is impressive.
> 
> One of my all time favorite quotes is from Gandhi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you and then you win.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yepp.

SATYAGRAHA - effecting change without violence.


----------



## SayMyName

anotherlife said:


> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?



By default, it is already happening. It is called English. You can go anywhere and people speak or at least understand it. It is already the language of NATO, business, shipping on the high seas, and travel in the sky.


----------



## Unkotare

Good thing they didn't make Russian their one unified language. Putin would be rolling through Paris now to  "protect the Russian-speaking population."


----------



## Statistikhengst

Unkotare said:


> Good thing they didn't make Russian their one unified language. Putin would be rolling through Paris now to  "protect the Russian-speaking population."



chuckle, chuckle....

a corn of the truth in that one, I would say...


----------



## Avatar4321

They aren't unified in anything else, really, I highly doubt they would ever agree on one unified language. too many people who are proud of their linguistic heritage (as i think they should be).

Though I think the obvious candidates would be Latin or German.


----------



## Unkotare

Avatar4321 said:


> They aren't unified in anything else, really, I highly doubt they would ever agree on one unified language. too many people who are proud of their linguistic heritage (as i think they should be).
> 
> Though I think the obvious candidates would be Latin or German.



I don't think any dead language would be an "obvious candidate."


----------



## Vikrant

A dead language is not necessarily dead because it was not good enough. Language is a major part of what defines a culture and sometimes a culture is militarily defeated and along with it goes the language.


----------



## longknife

Papawx3 said:


> I think it's far more likely that those companies that do business with other EU nations have either corporate officers or translators on their staffs who speak several languages and who will help them to better communicate with their neighboring but foreign clients/vendors.



Well, let's face it - like it or not, English has become the universal language for business, technology, science, medicine and several other areas to include aviation.


----------



## Zander

anotherlife said:


> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?



They tried that with Esperanto....Esperanto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

went nowhere.....


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> A dead language is not necessarily dead because it was not good enough.




I don't think any language dies because it is "not good enough."


----------



## longknife

Side post - every once in a while, I do a search for news sources from various countries. I have NEVER


----------



## longknife

I often do searches for news sources for various countries. I have *never* gone to one and found it lacking an English version!


----------



## Unkotare

longknife said:


> Side post - every once in a while, I do a search for news sources from various countries. I have NEVER



Never what?


----------



## longknife

Unkotare said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side post - every once in a while, I do a search for news sources from various countries. I have NEVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never what?
Click to expand...


Oops! Got cut short.  gone to one and NOT found an English version!


----------



## Unkotare

Ah.


----------



## Unkotare

The said:


> Esperanto failed.




Now _there_ was a bad idea.


----------



## longknife

Unkotare said:


> The said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esperanto failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now _there_ was a bad idea.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it was an attempt that just never seemed to get legs.

I think, in the long run, English will end up being the closest thing to a world-wide language.


----------



## Unkotare

longknife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esperanto failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now _there_ was a bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was an attempt that just never seemed to get legs.
> 
> I think, in the long run, English will end up being the closest thing to a world-wide language.
Click to expand...



I think it's already closer than any language has ever been.


----------



## Indofred

English is the ideal choice.
Apart from the minor fact that most international trade is in English anyway, we stole words from most other European languages so the garlic chewing surrender monkeys and squareheads should have no problems learning it.


----------



## boedicca

anotherlife said:


> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?



No...for the same reason that the United States is politically unable to enforce English only...the multicultural factions must not be alienated.


----------



## boedicca

But if the EU does adopt a standard language, I hope the ick-pay ig-pay atin-lay.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> English is the ideal choice.
> Apart from the minor fact that most international trade is in English anyway, we stole words from most other European languages so the garlic chewing surrender monkeys and squareheads should have no problems learning it.




English didn't "steal" words from other languages, the English had new words imposed on them every time someone new kicked their asses.


----------



## Unkotare

Romans, Saxons, Jutes, Caledonians, Vikings, French (for cryin' out loud)...everyone who kicked their asses changed and influenced the language. It has certainly resulted in a more interesting and dynamic language than if the Britons had been better fighters. 

BBC News - British children 'turn to American English'


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Unkotare said:


> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of government policy are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Linguists are working to record and save the many, many dying languages all over the world. Sometimes languages are pushed to extinction and sometimes they just die out naturally. It's the same sort of process that applies to plants and animals.
> 
> 
> As for the EU, knowledge of English or German pretty much covers most people participating in that questionable union; and France would never agree to a single language unless it was theirs.
Click to expand...


If there is going to be one language I would say German is going to be it.  The reason is simple - the Book of Daniel told of such a time when Germany would given dominion and it is directly tied to the ten nation confederacy known as the EU. Furthermore Germany is the only nation in the union that has 2 votes ( rather than 1 ) that alone tells us something is up.   The EU is most definitely going to rise to power in the future - wait and see.


----------



## Unkotare

Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of government policy are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Linguists are working to record and save the many, many dying languages all over the world. Sometimes languages are pushed to extinction and sometimes they just die out naturally. It's the same sort of process that applies to plants and animals.
> 
> 
> As for the EU, knowledge of English or German pretty much covers most people participating in that questionable union; and France would never agree to a single language unless it was theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is going to be one language I would say German is going to be it.  The reason is simple - the Book of Daniel told of such a time when Germany would given dominion and it is directly tied to the ten nation confederacy known as the EU. Furthermore Germany is the only nation in the union that has 2 votes ( rather than 1 ) that alone tells us something is up.   The EU is most definitely going to rise to power in the future - wait and see.
Click to expand...


It's going to dissolve in the future - wait and see.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

anotherlife said:


> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?



Someone once said something like 70 or 80% of all questions were statements in disguise.  I get the feeling we are having one of those moments here.  So with that said, what do you know that the rest of us don't know?  Care to share?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of government policy are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Linguists are working to record and save the many, many dying languages all over the world. Sometimes languages are pushed to extinction and sometimes they just die out naturally. It's the same sort of process that applies to plants and animals.
> 
> 
> As for the EU, knowledge of English or German pretty much covers most people participating in that questionable union; and France would never agree to a single language unless it was theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is going to be one language I would say German is going to be it.  The reason is simple - the Book of Daniel told of such a time when Germany would given dominion and it is directly tied to the ten nation confederacy known as the EU. Furthermore Germany is the only nation in the union that has 2 votes ( rather than 1 ) that alone tells us something is up.   The EU is most definitely going to rise to power in the future - wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to dissolve in the future - wait and see.
Click to expand...


Unkie! I know you are a very intelligent man!  No question in my little mind about it!  But I can assure you that Daniel wasn't flying by the seat of his pants when he saw the latter days and said the leopard would be given dominion.  Now what animal represented nazi Germany?  The leopard!  I'm telling you - this time that German empire is going to get the dominion they sought the first time.  Germany is flying under the radar here but I've got my eyeball on them now!  I am watching them close and you should be too!   I do not disagree with you that it will appear as if it is dissolving but that is only an appearance - what is really happening is a restructuring - a tearing apart to rebuild - an emerging of one dreadful and exceedingly strong power and it will be just like Daniel said.  ( my belief )  You are right.  It is a wait and see.


----------



## Maggdy

I surprised, when heard this video. 
It is true? Is this the Scottish accent?
I thought the two men German who were trying to speak English in the lift. I did not even hear such words, English words with German pronunciation.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Eventual unified European language will be:   Arabic.


----------



## anotherlife

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all.
Click to expand...

They want to kill each other's cultural identities, to increment their loot.  Hehe.  Of course they don't like a unified language then.  Is it possible to otherwise police such people?


----------



## anotherlife

LuckyDuck said:


> Eventual unified European language will be:   Arabic.


That's what they deserve.


----------



## anotherlife

boedicca said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...for the same reason that the United States is politically unable to enforce English only...the multicultural factions must not be alienated.
Click to expand...

Some EU countries have recently written laws to outlaw some popular languages within their borders.


----------



## anotherlife

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of government policy are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Linguists are working to record and save the many, many dying languages all over the world. Sometimes languages are pushed to extinction and sometimes they just die out naturally. It's the same sort of process that applies to plants and animals.
> 
> 
> As for the EU, knowledge of English or German pretty much covers most people participating in that questionable union; and France would never agree to a single language unless it was theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is going to be one language I would say German is going to be it.  The reason is simple - the Book of Daniel told of such a time when Germany would given dominion and it is directly tied to the ten nation confederacy known as the EU. Furthermore Germany is the only nation in the union that has 2 votes ( rather than 1 ) that alone tells us something is up.   The EU is most definitely going to rise to power in the future - wait and see.
Click to expand...

German would be a good deal.  I already speak it.  Also has been the medieval European trade language.  Even span off Yiddish.  Only its grammar is idiotic.


----------



## anotherlife

Book of Jeremiah said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone once said something like 70 or 80% of all questions were statements in disguise.  I get the feeling we are having one of those moments here.  So with that said, what do you know that the rest of us don't know?  Care to share?
Click to expand...


Well I could say a lot, and you are very observant indeed.  But there are no receptors for it in the English speaking cultures, so my best option is a question format discussion.  Let me risk one of many aspects though.  Language and banking privileges are symbiotic.  So are asset entitlements.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

anotherlife said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone once said something like 70 or 80% of all questions were statements in disguise.  I get the feeling we are having one of those moments here.  So with that said, what do you know that the rest of us don't know?  Care to share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I could say a lot, and you are very observant indeed.  But there are no receptors for it in the English speaking cultures, so my best option is a question format discussion.  Let me risk one of many aspects though.  Language and banking privileges are symbiotic.  So are asset entitlements.
Click to expand...

Perhaps then one of those game show questions...... like Who built the original tower of Babel?


----------



## Esmeralda

anotherlife said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to kill each other's cultural identities, to increment their loot.  Hehe.  Of course they don't like a unified language then.  Is it possible to otherwise police such people?
Click to expand...

I live in Europe and you are completely wrong.  Each country has every intention of keeping it's cultureal identity.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to kill each other's cultural identities, to increment their loot.  Hehe.  Of course they don't like a unified language then.  Is it possible to otherwise police such people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Europe and you are completely wrong.  Each country has every intention of keeping it's cultureal identity.
Click to expand...

That is not the plan.  They are about to find that out. Stay tuned.


----------



## Esmeralda

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to kill each other's cultural identities, to increment their loot.  Hehe.  Of course they don't like a unified language then.  Is it possible to otherwise police such people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Europe and you are completely wrong.  Each country has every intention of keeping it's cultureal identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the plan.  They are about to find that out. Stay tuned.
Click to expand...

You are wrong, you are so wrong.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Esmeralda said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to kill each other's cultural identities, to increment their loot.  Hehe.  Of course they don't like a unified language then.  Is it possible to otherwise police such people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Europe and you are completely wrong.  Each country has every intention of keeping it's cultureal identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the plan.  They are about to find that out. Stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong, you are so wrong.
Click to expand...

We'll see.


----------



## Esmeralda

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to kill each other's cultural identities, to increment their loot.  Hehe.  Of course they don't like a unified language then.  Is it possible to otherwise police such people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Europe and you are completely wrong.  Each country has every intention of keeping it's cultureal identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the plan.  They are about to find that out. Stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong, you are so wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see.
Click to expand...

Yeah, please: hold your  breath.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I already see where they are going with this.  No need to hold my breath.  As for you?  Nothing would change even if you did hold your breath.  You need to give your life to the LORD and trust in Him.  Not yourself.


----------



## anotherlife

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I already see where they are going with this.  No need to hold my breath.  As for you?  Nothing would change even if you did hold your breath.  You need to give your life to the LORD and trust in Him.  Not yourself.



Faith in the Lord and nationalism are two opposite things.  Europeans have aggressively and totally rejected the Lord.  I can see it first hand, I live in France, the center of dechristianization.


----------



## anotherlife

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The European countries do not want this at all. This will not happen. There is no correlation between Europe and India.  India is one country. Europe is many countries. There is no 'national' language selected for the EU and no implementation of it. Where do you get this information?  European countries do not want to lose their cultural identity. They share an economic system, that is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to kill each other's cultural identities, to increment their loot.  Hehe.  Of course they don't like a unified language then.  Is it possible to otherwise police such people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Europe and you are completely wrong.  Each country has every intention of keeping it's cultureal identity.
Click to expand...


I live in France.  Which country do you live in?  The countries may have their various intentions, but none of them can wonder why they were put on the map in the first place.


----------



## anotherlife

Book of Jeremiah said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone once said something like 70 or 80% of all questions were statements in disguise.  I get the feeling we are having one of those moments here.  So with that said, what do you know that the rest of us don't know?  Care to share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I could say a lot, and you are very observant indeed.  But there are no receptors for it in the English speaking cultures, so my best option is a question format discussion.  Let me risk one of many aspects though.  Language and banking privileges are symbiotic.  So are asset entitlements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps then one of those game show questions...... like Who built the original tower of Babel?
Click to expand...




Book of Jeremiah said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone once said something like 70 or 80% of all questions were statements in disguise.  I get the feeling we are having one of those moments here.  So with that said, what do you know that the rest of us don't know?  Care to share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I could say a lot, and you are very observant indeed.  But there are no receptors for it in the English speaking cultures, so my best option is a question format discussion.  Let me risk one of many aspects though.  Language and banking privileges are symbiotic.  So are asset entitlements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps then one of those game show questions...... like Who built the original tower of Babel?
Click to expand...

And who paid for it and how ...


----------



## montelatici

More to the point, the EU promotes the maintenance of regional identities. This works well for states like Italy, Germany, Spain etc. where the cultures are regional more than national.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Everybody should speak Welsh. Its the language of heaven.


----------



## anotherlife

montelatici said:


> More to the point, the EU promotes the maintenance of regional identities. This works well for states like Italy, Germany, Spain etc. where the cultures are regional more than national.


Ideally yes, but it is taken hostage by nation states such as France and all nation states that were created by ww1-2.  So can't be realized.


----------



## anotherlife

Tommy Tainant said:


> Everybody should speak Welsh. Its the language of heaven.


Nation states do enforce such laws even with financial penalties.  Hehe.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Maggdy said:


> I surprised, when heard this video.
> It is true? Is this the Scottish accent?
> I thought the two men German who were trying to speak English in the lift. I did not even hear such words, English words with German pronunciation.



That was in no way a German accent or a German pronunciation.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Everybody should speak Welsh. Its the language of heaven.



Yeah. By a bunch of Druids.


----------



## Mindful

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of government policy are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Linguists are working to record and save the many, many dying languages all over the world. Sometimes languages are pushed to extinction and sometimes they just die out naturally. It's the same sort of process that applies to plants and animals.
> 
> 
> As for the EU, knowledge of English or German pretty much covers most people participating in that questionable union; and France would never agree to a single language unless it was theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is going to be one language I would say German is going to be it.  The reason is simple - the Book of Daniel told of such a time when Germany would given dominion and it is directly tied to the ten nation confederacy known as the EU. Furthermore Germany is the only nation in the union that has 2 votes ( rather than 1 ) that alone tells us something is up.   The EU is most definitely going to rise to power in the future - wait and see.
Click to expand...



The one language is English, like it or not.

Europe is not a country/nation state.


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the United States would adopt a policy of language revival. It is sad when a people lose their language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of government policy are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Linguists are working to record and save the many, many dying languages all over the world. Sometimes languages are pushed to extinction and sometimes they just die out naturally. It's the same sort of process that applies to plants and animals.
> 
> 
> As for the EU, knowledge of English or German pretty much covers most people participating in that questionable union; and France would never agree to a single language unless it was theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is going to be one language I would say German is going to be it.  The reason is simple - the Book of Daniel told of such a time when Germany would given dominion and it is directly tied to the ten nation confederacy known as the EU. Furthermore Germany is the only nation in the union that has 2 votes ( rather than 1 ) that alone tells us something is up.   The EU is most definitely going to rise to power in the future - wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one language is English, like it or not.
> 
> Europe is not a country/nation state.
Click to expand...


With Brexit, the EU is on track to become a country/nation.  That's what the "ever closer union" is all about.


----------



## Hyddan92

With Britain out of the picture German could eventually regain it's path to continential dominance interrupted by thw two world war defeats.


----------



## Unkotare

anotherlife said:


> Will Europe develop a unified language for schools, local government, and business?  India has successfully implemented the English language in this fashion, and unified.  Even the nation states within the EU selected a national language and implemented it.  Will the EU succeed to select and implement such a unified pan-European language?




No.


----------



## Unkotare

Hyddan92 said:


> With Britain out of the picture German could eventually regain it's path to continential dominance interrupted by thw two world war defeats....




The French would never get on board with that.


----------



## anotherlife

Hyddan92 said:


> With Britain out of the picture German could eventually regain it's path to continential dominance interrupted by thw two world war defeats.



German used to be the de facto language of European trade and justice for many centuries.  It would be relatively easy to reinstate it, from the cultural point of view.  Maybe even the Polish would accept that.  But the French ...


----------



## Hyddan92

anotherlife said:
			
		

> German used to be the de facto language of European trade and justice for many centuries.  It would be relatively easy to reinstate it, from the cultural point of view.  Maybe even the Polish would accept that.  But the French ...





			
				Unkotare said:
			
		

> The French would never get on board with that.




Well Sod the French.


----------

